# CPC with over 20 years experience seeking remote coding position



## Idahohappy (Sep 11, 2013)

I am seeking a PT remote coding position.  The majority of my experience is in an outpatient setting, although I have done some inpatient coding for a local hospital.  I can work up to 30 hours a week and need the flexibility of being able to work in the evenings and on weekends as I do have a daytime job. Please email me at luvmting@aol.com
Thanks.


----------

